# [SOLVED] Missing dxgi.dll



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

I my nephew just brought me down his laptop(dell inspiron 1525) and on startup its giving a missing dxgi.dll error
I just thought that i would ask for advice before i thrawl through google btw os is win 7
Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Missing dxgi.dll*

As I can see on the Dell Support (Drivers downloads) for that laptop that there is no driver support for Windows 7. Did you or he upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 7?

I also found _Dell™ Technology Guide _ for the laptop it is attached to this post.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply jack bauer_24 i got it fixed maybe i ddnt really explain situation that well
It was dvm.exe cant start because dxgi.dll is missing from your computer please reinstall
So i downloaded this file from here
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dxgi

And copied it to system32 folder which seems to have sorted problem
At least im not getting any errors on startup
Thanks again for your help


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Missing dxgi.dll*

So is this thread solved? If so please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools up top.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Ok sorry ill mark thread solved thanks again


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Im using the iphone tsf app so thats why i didnt see thread tools ill mark it solved when i log on to pc


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Missing dxgi.dll*

No worries I can do that for you. Mark the thread as solved.


----------

